# Welcome and some rules



## Edge (Jan 24, 2020)

Welcome to the KKF "Cookbook" or Recipe Forum.

1. Please make your recipe as clear as you can. 
2. If it is not your recipe, please make sure to link to the original or give credit to the original. It is best to give a description and a part of it then the link.
3. There are several prefixes to help members find a type of recipe. At this time it is not mandatory, but would help others.
4. Replies are pertaining only to recipe, and no bashing.


----------

